# Rylo 360° Camera



## Kenai

This is the original post where we started posting reviews and clips. 

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/260071-who-uses-cameras-2.html#post3345311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

I used the camera today on Whistler. I started out with the camera mounted on my helmet. In that configuration, I can get videos that are essentially the same as with my Drift. Other than being able to swing the video POV around to look behind me, it's not much of an addition.

I then put the camera on the monopole (I have the Rylo version) and tried a couple of runs with that. For what I'm trying to do, it's useful. I get a good look at my board control and body positioning. Unfortunately, so far I find that holding the pole throws me off, in that I'm concentrating on the pole and am not able to just cut loose.

I've tried sticking the pole out of the backpack, and I can see how that would work in principle. But attaching the monopole solidly enough to the backpack is a problem so far. I'm trying to think up options--other than buying the $200+ GoPro backpack.

The biggest problem I've run into though is controlling the Rylo. The buttons on the Adventure Case are hair-triggered, and I get several spurious 3-second videos while trying to set up or retract the pole. And my last three runs didn't get recorded because I had inadvertently changed the mode from video to photo. So I have 3 nice pix of the beginning of my runs. Fuck.

The Rylo needs a remote control. The good news is they have one, sort of. Your phone can now control the Rylo through the Rylo app. The bad news is you have to pull out your phone, which in my case means unzipping my jacket. I can probably figure something out, but I'd much rather have something like the GoPro smart remote, which just straps to your wrist.

Unfortunately, the GoPro Fusion is double the weight of the Rylo. With the Adventure Case, maybe 50% heavier, which is not as bad but still a consideration. What we need is the Rylo camera and the GoPro remote.

Also, the battery life on the Rylo really sucks. I've ordered another battery, and that'll help, and I have a 128GB memory card.


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> What we need is the Rylo camera and the GoPro remote.
> 
> Also, the battery life on the Rylo really sucks. I've ordered another battery, and that'll help, and I have a 128GB memory card.


Interesting. I’ve tried to be careful of the button and I’ve gotten a couple short vids because I wanted to make sure I was recording so I hit it off and on again, but I haven’t hit the mode button yet. I have not used the iPhone remote, but I agree a dedicated remote would be a very cool addition. 

What is your experience with battery life? Yesterday it was cold, but sunny - the van said 10° when we got back - and I had consecutive clips of 6:15, 9:29, and 31:15. I completely turned it off in between clips. The battery said 1 of 3 bars when I was done so it still had at least a little left. Given my past experience with these kinds of cameras I found that really impressive. I still did order two more batteries and the remote charging case, which seems like a bit of a money grab but is obviously useful. 

For my backpack mount I mostly just stick it in there and wrap one of the side compression straps round it where it comes out the zipper. It is by no means secure and I’d like to improve it, but the video has still worked well.






Donutz said:


> *Other than being able to swing the video POV around to look behind me*, it's not much of an addition.


If you are riding with other people, though, this is huge. It’s fun to be able to do my own thing and still get my wife riding next to or behind me.


----------



## Donutz

Ran into a problem today--the camera claims a lower temp limit of -10c and today we were below that. I got exactly one video, then the battery quit. I'm going to have to work out a system of warming it in my pocket on the way up or something. Maybe some of those mitt warmers.

To be fair, I checked the interwebz and the GoPros have the same problem.


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Ran into a problem today--the camera claims a lower temp limit of -10c and today we were below that. I got exactly one video, then the battery quit. I'm going to have to work out a system of warming it in my pocket on the way up or something. Maybe some of those mitt warmers.
> 
> *To be fair, I checked the interwebz and the GoPros have the same problem*.


Yeah they do!! :blink:

I work around that with _these_....

https://hothands.com/products/

Until I need them, I keep batteries & GoPros in a pouch with a couple of these activated. 

(...I also have to keep one or two in the pocket /w my fruit phone! :shrug


----------



## timmytard

Donutz said:


> Ran into a problem today--the camera claims a lower temp limit of -10c and today we were below that. I got exactly one video, then the battery quit. I'm going to have to work out a system of warming it in my pocket on the way up or something. Maybe some of those mitt warmers.
> 
> To be fair, I checked the interwebz and the GoPros have the same problem.


I have 4 gopros 
An OG one
Two gopro 2's
And just bought a gopro 3+ Black from Rouge On this forum.


So far the 3+ Black is by far the shittiest. I have only brought it out twice but so far it hasn't worked for more than a couple seconds resulting in NO footy at all

Are gopro's getting shittier or what haha
I've had a few people say wow what camera are you you using after seeing a clip & those were taken on the OG one.


The battery life on my 3+ black is nonexistent.
It will say full while its in my pocket but if I turn it on I get about 1 second of footage before it shuts itself off.

Super not impressed with the 3+ black.

At least my hero 1 & 2 I can actually use.


TT


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> Ran into a problem today--the camera claims a lower temp limit of -10c and today we were below that. I got exactly one video, then the battery quit. I'm going to have to work out a system of warming it in my pocket on the way up or something. Maybe some of those mitt warmers.
> 
> To be fair, I checked the interwebz and the GoPros have the same problem.


Are you using the adventure case? The other day when I was out it was right about that -10C temp and it kept going. It was sunny so maybe that was enough to keep it operating. That’s the day I got over 40 min. of footage on one battery and it was exposed out of my backpack the whole time. 

Did you try to warm it up in your jacket? Did it come back or was that the complete end of the battery?


----------



## Donutz

Kenai said:


> Are you using the adventure case? The other day when I was out it was right about that -10C temp and it kept going. It was sunny so maybe that was enough to keep it operating. That’s the day I got over 40 min. of footage on one battery and it was exposed out of my backpack the whole time.
> 
> Did you try to warm it up in your jacket? Did it come back or was that the complete end of the battery?


I am using the adventure case. And yes, the battery came back after I got home.


----------



## SteezyRidah303

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah they do!! :blink:
> 
> I work around that with _these_....
> 
> https://hothands.com/products/
> 
> Until I need them, I keep batteries & GoPros in a pouch with a couple of these activated.
> 
> (...I also have to keep one or two in the pocket /w my fruit phone! :shrug


I use the reusable ones!

hand warmers


----------



## chomps1211

SteezyRidah303 said:


> I use the reusable ones!
> 
> hand warmers


Those do provide better heat, but don't last for shit. Might be really effective for a quick warmup of a frozen batt! But don't last long enough to keep a spare good throughout the day. 

The hothands dont heat as warm, but they last for hours. 

I also have 3 of the Zippo, lighter fluid types. But those get VERY hot and could damage electronics. I generally use those to heat MY frozen ass!


----------



## Donutz

"Don't heat as warm" might also be a good thing. Don't want to warp the plastic or anything.

So, for those who use warmers with their cameras, how long does a "warming" last? Assuming I pop the camera in a bag with a warmer on the lift, how long (ball-park) would it operate before cooling to ambient and shutting down?


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> "Don't heat as warm" might also be a good thing. Don't want to warp the plastic or anything.
> 
> So, for those who use warmers with their cameras, how long does a "warming" last? Assuming I pop the camera in a bag with a warmer on the lift, how long (ball-park) would it operate before cooling to ambient and shutting down?


I couldn't give you a definitive number for how much longer. What I can say is they last significantly longer than they do when they're allowed to get cold first before using. :shrug:

Of course,.. as soon as Im finished with any given run and between shooting, I place the GP back in the pouch with the hand warmers to extend the batt's usefulness. 

Ive got one of the OG GP's and a Hero2. The cold performance of any of these batteries is definitely an issue. Nothing I've found lets them last as long as Id like them to once the temp gets under about 20°-25°. 

If you're *really* serious about having them available for filming your SB adventures? You might also want to get one of those portable battety backup chargers. I bought one to help keep my fruit phone charged on the hill. 

I can re-charge my phone to full power once or twice as well as boosting the charge on a couple of GP batts. 

Truth is,... all these electronic gadgets are a real pita to maintain & update as well as a drain on the wallet.  :laugh:


----------



## Kenai

Some footage from today’s +/- 40” of blower pow at Homewood. I finally decided to take the time to grab the Rylo and shoot some runs in the deep chop. 

https://youtu.be/9J3y-vg0s-Q

Same run in tiny planet mode. 

https://youtu.be/6VBPwc8O7rU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

I brought the Rylo up to Seymour today. I'd bought some of those warmers that chomps suggested. The Rylo camera comes with a couple of cloth bags, and one of them has a spring top and two compartments. I think it's supposed to be for the camera and cables, but I put one of the warmer packs in one side, and slid the camera into the other compartment at the end of every run. It fits even with the adventure case, and the spring top makes sure it stays put. It would probably be a lot of trouble if I was using the camera helmet-top, but on a stick it's relatively easy. Also worked fine. I got 7 videos without the thing cutting out on me.


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> I brought the Rylo up to Seymour today. I'd bought some of those warmers that chomps suggested. The Rylo camera comes with a couple of cloth bags, and one of them has a spring top and two compartments. I think it's supposed to be for the camera and cables, but I put one of the warmer packs in one side, and slid the camera into the other compartment at the end of every run. It fits even with the adventure case, and the spring top makes sure it stays put. It would probably be a lot of trouble if I was using the camera helmet-top, but on a stick it's relatively easy. Also worked fine. I got 7 videos without the thing cutting out on me.




That’s a perfect pocket. After every run I put the little black bag back over the camera so I could keep a warmer in there as well if I have issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

How much are these things? We have used drift for years but gopro video and camera quality is way better now. The 700 price is crazy though.

If drift had a little bit bigger FOV and video stabilization they would be perfect.


----------



## Kenai

Argo said:


> How much are these things? We have used drift for years but gopro video and camera quality is way better now. The 700 price is crazy though.
> 
> If drift had a little bit bigger FOV and video stabilization they would be perfect.


They are all expensive. I got mine at Christmas for $400 but I think regular price is $500. Of course, then you still need the adventure case for $60 and the extra batteries for $24 each, I believe. 

I think these cameras do shoot “regular” video - one of the modes is 180 front/back - but I haven’t used it because I love the 360° features. Since 180° is larger FOV than normal it might crop down to normal with good image stabilization. I’ll try to check it out here someday and report. 

If you want to stick with the GoPro style I hear the Hero 7 now has great image stabilization.


----------



## Kenai

Ski jouring this morning with the Rylo mounted to my dog. 

https://youtu.be/iebBgBZ5_mk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

Kenai said:


> Ski jouring this morning with the Rylo mounted to my dog.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iebBgBZ5_mk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:

:lol:
Something about that angle & fov makes your pooch look like the Worlds Biggest,Beefiest Weiner Dog!! :laugh:


----------



## Radialhead

Kenai said:


> Ski jouring this morning with the Rylo mounted to my dog.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iebBgBZ5_mk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Pushing the image stabilisation to the limit & maybe a bit beyond there.


----------



## Kenai

Radialhead said:


> Haha. Pushing the image stabilisation to the limit & maybe a bit beyond there.




True. The camera is lifted off his back a few inches so when he moves it must be swinging back and forth a good 6”-8” so I’m impressed with how well it does. 

Interestingly, the worst situation I’ve found for the IS was skinning up a track. The slow jolting of the walk was not smoothed out much at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

So I've been working on the whole camera thing, trying to come up with something workable. Today up at Whistler was the proof of concept. Worked out not too bad, actually.

I rigged up a backpack with the Rylo selfie stick and a couple of bicycle camera mounts:










I also had to do some internal bracing, otherwise it flopped around a lot.

Here's a segment from a Rylo video, taken today and converted to a regular video. You can see the camera and stick in my shadow, but the camera does a good job of erasing the stick in the image.


https://youtu.be/QdazfbDp0yY


----------



## Kenai

That looks good. 

In addition to the backpack mount I need to be better about sometimes holding it in my hand and sometimes using a helmet mount just to mix it up. 

I had my first camera failure at Silverton, which really kills me as the sun came out and the last run would have been awesome. I don’t know if the battery was too cold from sitting all day or if I hit the wrong buttons, but I ended up with 1s of black and then nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

Footage from Silverton backcountry a few days ago. 

https://youtu.be/0-s7Xex-JRU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

I'm using the black bag and the hand warmers between runs. I think I may need to use two warmers at a time on days like today.

And the phone remote app ensures that I start recording when I think I'm starting recording, and I'm getting a 360 video and not a still shot. :facepalm1:


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> I'm using the black bag and the hand warmers between runs. I think I may need to use two warmers at a time on days like today.
> 
> And the phone remote app ensures that I start recording when I think I'm starting recording, and I'm getting a 360 video and not a still shot. :facepalm1:


For some reason I’m never using the phone app. I probably should because I could get battery info, too. 

I always keep the black bag over the camera when it is in my pack or not in use. I guess I should add a hand warmer, but that was the first I’ve had trouble so I’ve been complacent.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I really missed having a camera when I was riding with my kids last trip. I just ordered the Insta 360... will see if I can get up to some bunny hill to try it out before the season is completely over.


----------



## chomps1211

Kenai said:


> Footage from Silverton backcountry a few days ago.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0-s7Xex-JRU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! :grin:

The image stabilization is fantastic for the overall background and terrain. With that perspective, It makes _you_ look a little twitchy tho!! :laugh:


----------



## Snowdaddy

chomps1211 said:


> Nice!! :grin:
> 
> The image stabilization is fantastic for the overall background and terrain. With that perspective, It makes _you_ look a little twitchy tho!! :laugh:


I'm just fascinated that the dog is there...


----------



## Kenai

Another entry. We were in Jackson Hole the last couple days. We missed the best of the storm, and the super deep/light pow, but still had two great days as the pow got heavier and cut up. 

https://youtu.be/i131UX-NCJI

And a little tiny planet footage of me jumping my wife! :tongue4:

https://youtu.be/kujm5FCbp8E


----------



## Snowdaddy

Did a run with the Insta 360 one X. It's pretty cool, I admit, but riding with a pole in my hand is not something I enjoy. It will be used to film the kids in the future.

https://youtu.be/bMgHLeujPXU


----------



## Kenai

Snowdaddy said:


> Did a run with the Insta 360 one X. It's pretty cool, I admit, but riding with a pole in my hand is not something I enjoy. It will be used to film the kids in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/bMgHLeujPXU




Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

A friend of min lives in aspen. Ill dm you on instagram with his info. He boards and skis and can show you around all the resorts and some BC if he is around. Great dude.


----------



## MTNManSAM

Nice man. I have been looking into the Rylo after I went Heli boarding with a dude that had one. We normally just are using GoPro's with gimbles but it always nice to see others get in the extreme sport camera game.


----------



## Donutz

What I like about the Rylo (and it's probably true of most 360 cameras, but read the reviews before buying) is:

- You don't have to worry about _aiming_ since the camera is picking up everything around you. Just make sure you aren't blocking the desired view with your body
- Image stabilization and automatic levelling make it so easy to get good videos
- You can generate several different videos from one original recording, just by varying the selected field of view.
- Price is pretty good

What I don't like:

- The stitching where the 2 cameras overlap is sometimes less than perfect
- For the Rylo in particular, the buttons are undependable and the haptic feedback is less than clear. This means you might be turning the camera off when you think you're turning it on, or end up getting photos instead of videos
- The phone-based remote doesn't always connect to the camera. I'd prefer a physical remote, like the GoPro Fusion
- Battery life sucks in cold conditions.

I'm still playing around with mounting and carrying options. As Kenai points out, the best mounting option for getting good shots of your form is on someone else's head. But if you're on your own, a pole attached to a backpack seems to be overall the next best.


----------



## Kenai

Another huge issue I just learned is that it really matters (according to the support guy) that you are using an officially compatible micro sd card. I was using a SanDisk Ultra, which is not on the supported list. I found that sometimes when I was actively recording when the battery died the file was getting corrupted and was inaccessible. Obviously that is a huge issue for us in cold temps as we may not know when the battery will die. Anyway, the support guy claims this would not happen with an officially supported card. 

Here’s the list: https://support.rylo.com/hc/en-us/articles/115000883733-Which-SD-cards-are-compatible-with-Rylo-


----------



## Kenai

A slightly more involved video from our recent tour off Galena Pass with mostly Rylo footage. I exported the Rylo clips and then used iMovie to put everything together. Of course, YouTube will probably take it down because of the Waylon Jennings song. 

https://youtu.be/vRgXLGV8fhQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast

Kenai said:


> A slightly more involved video from our recent tour off Galena Pass with mostly Rylo footage. I exported the Rylo clips and then used iMovie to put everything together. Of course, YouTube will probably take it down because of the Waylon Jennings song.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vRgXLGV8fhQ


Wow! This looks amazing. How can I be you?


----------



## Kenai

drblast said:


> Wow! This looks amazing. How can I be you?




Get way too stressed at work, quit your job before you kill someone, sell your house and most of your belongings, and move into a van! Easy peasy. 

Edit: forgot to add, use birth control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast

Kenai said:


> Edit: forgot to add, use birth control.


Dammit! Too late.


----------



## drblast

Does anyone use the Rylo with the Android app?

I have no Apple products and their software seems to be Apple-first.

Trying to decide whether to get a Rylo or a Hero 7 Black.


----------



## Donutz

drblast said:


> Does anyone use the Rylo with the Android app?
> 
> I have no Apple products and their software seems to be Apple-first.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get a Rylo or a Hero 7 Black.


Isn't the Fusion the GoPro 360° equivalent? IIRC, it's several hundred $$ more expensive and almost twice as heavy. OTOH, it has a hardware remote that you can wear around your wrist.

Regardless of which way you go, I'd seriously suggest you get a 360 rather than a traditional frame camera.


----------



## drblast

Donutz said:


> Isn't the Fusion the GoPro 360° equivalent? IIRC, it's several hundred $$ more expensive and almost twice as heavy. OTOH, it has a hardware remote that you can wear around your wrist.
> 
> Regardless of which way you go, I'd seriously suggest you get a 360 rather than a traditional frame camera.


I *really* want a 360 camera but most of them seem to use a phone app for editing, and I'd likely have to also upgrade my phone (running out of storage space as it is; certainly no room to store 4k videos)

As I don't have a Mac it looks like I'm out of luck with Rylo at the moment. The Inst360 One X looks doable but they don't have the waterproof case available, and the GoPro Fusion is $700 and heavy like you mentioned.

I'd be all over this if I could spend ~$500 and have something that would be guaranteed to work with a PC but it looks like these things haven't matured yet.

Also my riding buddy has a Hero 6 so we could potentially bring a lot of traditional cameras mounted to helmets, gimbals, and boards and get some pretty great videos that way. I'd plan to mount my Hero 2 to a board if I get a new one.


----------



## Kenai

As you can imagine, I also recommend a 360° camera. It’s been amazing. The editing on the phone is brilliant, but it does require a compatible device. I’m not an android guy, but I’d guess the Rylo at least requires a pretty modern model. 

I have filled my 256GB iPhone X with the footage. It’s waste, of course, as I could and have seriously cut that down with the most basic management, but the footage does add up quickly. I had to start consciously moving things to my computer or another card if I wanted to keep the raw footage. 

We just added mtn bikes to the van so we have boards and bikes for the next adventures. I bought a cheap mount and made a quick video to test - it’s going to be awesome from a bike as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

Today I took a short nothing video with my Rylo and processed it for Virtual Reality video on YouTube. The link is here: 







You should be able to drag around your POV with your mouse.

I'm not sure why the final product is so mushy and low-rez. It might be that a commercial product will do a better job. But as a first cut, it's an incredible way to product videos. You can set the POV during post-production, but the user can scroll elsewhere if there's something they want to see.


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> Today I took a short nothing video with my Rylo and processed it for Virtual Reality video on YouTube.


Cool. 

How did you do that? I tried once with what I thought worked but it did not. I thought my nephew would be able to watch with a VR headset and it didn’t work at all. 

As an unrelated update, I did take mine out mountain biking. It was nice right up until the plastic extension on my handlebars broke and the adventure case hit the ground. Fortunately they sell replacement kits for the lenses so I just got that and fixed it. When I looked at the video the stabilization was insanely good. My ride wasn’t very interesting so I didn’t do anything with the footage, but it has great potential.


----------



## Donutz

Kenai said:


> Cool.
> 
> How did you do that? I tried once with what I thought worked but it did not. I thought my nephew would be able to watch with a VR headset and it didn’t work at all.
> 
> As an unrelated update, I did take mine out mountain biking. It was nice right up until the plastic extension on my handlebars broke and the adventure case hit the ground. Fortunately they sell replacement kits for the lenses so I just got that and fixed it. When I looked at the video the stabilization was insanely good. My ride wasn’t very interesting so I didn’t do anything with the footage, but it has great potential.


This link describes the process: https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6316263?hl=en

I've discovered that the muddiness of the video is caused by the video being really low quality (1280x768). The camera software seems to be unwilling to offload a 360 video in the original 5.8K. I'm working on it.


----------



## Kenai

Donutz said:


> This link describes the process: https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6316263?hl=en
> 
> 
> 
> I've discovered that the muddiness of the video is caused by the video being really low quality (1280x768). The camera software seems to be unwilling to offload a 360 video in the original 5.8K. I'm working on it.




Thanks. Can you just use the file directly from the micro sd card to get full res?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Donutz said:


> Today I took a short nothing video with my Rylo and processed it for Virtual Reality video on YouTube. The link is here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI-q380pTHI
> 
> 
> You should be able to drag around your POV with your mouse.
> 
> I'm not sure why the final product is so mushy and low-rez. It might be that a commercial product will do a better job. But as a first cut, it's an incredible way to product videos. You can set the POV during post-production, but the user can scroll elsewhere if there's something they want to see.


Oh my gawd:surprise:
That is mind blowing. :nerd:
The videos you could take with that.>

Yup, I gotta get one of those.:embarrased1:


TT




I need one of those so bad


----------



## Donutz

Kenai said:


> Thanks. Can you just use the file directly from the micro sd card to get full res?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so. The Rylo site says the raw file is actually two spherical videos, one from each camera. I'm continuing to play around with it.


----------



## Kenai

Thanks for the formatting link, @donutz. Here is one of our backcountry videos reformatted for the 360º viewing. I've sent it to my nephews to see if how well it works in a VR headset. If I hear back I'll let you know if it worked. (Or if anyone has a VR headset try it and let us know!)


----------



## deagol

Donutz said:


> Today I took a short nothing video with my Rylo and processed it for Virtual Reality video on YouTube. The link is here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI-q380pTHI
> 
> 
> You should be able to drag around your POV with your mouse.
> 
> I'm not sure why the final product is so mushy and low-rez. It might be that a commercial product will do a better job. But as a first cut, it's an incredible way to product videos. You can set the POV during post-production, but the user can scroll elsewhere if there's something they want to see.


can't see the link ….


----------



## Snowdaddy

Snowdaddy said:


> Did a run with the Insta 360 one X. It's pretty cool, I admit, but riding with a pole in my hand is not something I enjoy. It will be used to film the kids in the future.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bMgHLeujPXU


Don't remember what settings I used and this is the only film I've shot. I didn't use any case. Just the camera on a stick. I'll get to learning it eventually, but I'm not going to be riding with a selfie stick in the future. Most likely I'll just use a helmet mount and since it's a 360 camera it's not impossible for family members to wear it as well.


----------



## speedjason

Kenai said:


> Get way too stressed at work, quit your job before you kill someone, sell your house and most of your belongings, and move into a van! Easy peasy.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, use birth control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

